
Michael Arrington is right (about one thing) - evo_9
http://money.cnn.com/2011/10/31/technology/arrington_blackinamerica/index.htm
======
joshma
I'm curious as to why there's a need for a startup accelerator for
underrepresented minorities. Why are those minorities underrepresented in the
first place?

If the answer is because of discrimination, then I would argue that creating
an accelerator for these minorities is just as discriminating, is it not? If
it's not discrimination then, well, my assertion about it being discrimination
still holds.

------
nirvana
Worth reading Arrington's post: <http://uncrunched.com/2011/10/28/oh-shit-im-
a-racist/>

CNN doesn't pass the smell test. Media in the USA is all at the tabloid level
these days, and the whole purpose of covering NewMe (as opposed to a non-
racially oriented incubator) is to be able to pay the race card. That's why
Arrington was sandbagged.

It's kind of a sad statement about the state of news media that things like
Startup School, Y-Combinator, etc, are not worthy of this kind of coverage in
their own right. We've had a revolution in starting businesses in the last 10
years.

But, there's no conflict in a radically better way of making the world a
better place.

However, charges of racism? Ratings gold, right?

~~~
OpieCunningham
_the whole purpose of covering NewMe (as opposed to a non-racially oriented
incubator) is to be able to pay the race card._

You're suggesting that no one should cover NewMe because it is focused on
minorities. And if anyone does cover NewMe, it's entirely intended to garner
ratings and not at all intended to promote discussion of minorities.

Firstly, prove it.

Secondly, is it then never acceptable to discuss minorities? Or, under what
circumstances is it acceptable to discuss minorities? If they should never be
discussed, how is that not intentionally turning a blind eye to things that
actually exist in the world?

~~~
nirvana
No, I'm not suggesting that. I'm saying that this is _CNN's_ reasons.

I think there are many other, quite legitimate, reasons to cover NewMe. It is
unfortunate that CNN didn't cover them for the wonder that is inherent in
bringing new companies into the world.

~~~
OpieCunningham
Yes, you are suggesting exactly that. You don't want anyone to cover NewMe
because there are bigger, similar organizations around such as Startup School
and Y-Combinator.

CNN's reason for covering NewMe is obviously because NewMe is focused on
minority-led businesses and CNN wanted to do a piece on minority-led
businesses. It would be irrational for CNN to do a piece on minority-led
businesses and either exclude NewMe and/or focus on Y-Combinator.

You've failed to demonstrate in any way how CNN creating a piece on minority-
led businesses is inherently bad. You've certainly failed to demonstrate that
CNN did that for the "whole purpose" (your words) of playing the race card.

Discussing race is not playing the race card, sorry.

~~~
nirvana
Ha! I have to say it is hilarious that you can- with presumably a straight
face-- tell me "exactly" what I'm saying, and that I don't "want anyone to
cover NewMe". LOL. I could have put NewMe in that list with the other
incubators I gave, and though the sole reason for me mentioning the others was
to bring them in line with NewMe as examples of things that CNN should cover
simply because they are the few shining lights of capitalism in this
country... leaving it out gave me the opportunity of seeing you lie, to my
face, about not only what I _said_ , but what I _meant_. I do think it is
unfortunate that people these days feel so little need-- as you obvious do--
to stick to the truth. And I remain perplexed that you could tell a lie like
this, in public, right below where I say what I actually said, and apparently
without any shame. But as a consolation prize, at least I get to be amused by
it.

So, carry on, it's obvious that the discussion you're having has no need of my
participation, nor would it be affected by it.

~~~
OpieCunningham
If I have mischaracterized what you believe, perhaps you should select your
words to more accurately convey what you believe. I described the words in
your post, not the thoughts in your head.

------
rhizome
Arrington's pissed because some actual, real-live truth got out because he
didn't have "a sound bite?" Shudder.

